# Painting cranks



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone paint cranks with markers or brush paints. I ordered a set of blanks from mudhole for my 8 year old to mess around with. Wondering what the best options are for non airbrush paint jobs


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Im not even sure what paints are used at all. If they are acrylic, oil, etc. How do they get finished, or final coat etc.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I will clear coat them for him when he is done. Not investing in an airbrush for something that may likely only happen once or twice. That's why I was looking into some kind of paint pens or markers. Easier for a young kid to get his designs onto the bait


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I would say go to a hobby store and ask them. They have all kinds of paint for every thing.
Model paint is used with a brush. It is painted on plastic so it might work.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, hobby lobby, michaels or anybody should sell paint pens. Try amazon. Somebody should have good price. Michaels makes me mad since they bought up pat catans. AC moore cant compete. Hobby lobby often has 40% off reg price item coupons


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You may need to first lay down a white rattle can base coat for certain colors to show well. A matte finish primer will work well for this. Without a base coat, markers on clear plastic can give a nice transparent look depending on what you want. I always seal my baits with a coat of epoxy before painting. I use water based paints which can easily be wiped off like a dry erase board using alcohol if they don't turn out the way you want.


----------

